# Was ist das ? Schneckenlaich?



## Patrol-Lady (9. Feb. 2008)

Hallo und Tagchen,

hier ist Conny, Die Patrol-Lady schon wieder mit einer blöden Frage - aber Ihr habt soviel Geduld mit mir daß ich mich traue meine Anfrage sogar ins falsche Forum zu setzen, sehe nur gerade daß hier am meisten Betrachter sind. Meine Winterquartier-Goldies verursachen eben viel Wassertrübung, alles mal klar - stundenweise - alles mal richtig undurchsichtig - auch stundenweise, will eben mal wieder bißchen WW und entdecke am Überlauf etliche kleine Gallert-Tropfen, 3-4 mm lang, sieht aus wie UHU, war bis vorgestern noch vereinzelt, jetzt vermehrt. Kleine Schneckchen sitzen da auch, aber was sind diese Gelee-Tropfen ?? Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen ?? Danke im voraus, 

Conny


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Hallo!

Na ich denke, Deine __ Schnecken haben Frühlingsgefühle....das ist Schneckenlaich.


----------



## Patrol-Lady (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Schneckenlaich ??


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

*EIER!!!!!!!!!*
(Wo sind eigentlich die Oster-Smileys????)


----------



## Patrol-Lady (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Mmmh, habe 4 Apfelschnecken  und zwei Sumpfdeckel im 140 l AQ mit 8 Goldies 6-10 cm, Laich dranlassen oder entsorgen? Wie ginge das weiter ?? ... 

Conny

 Ja gut eben SchneckenEIER, schaden die ?
                                                            ?


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Servus Conny

Könnte sich um Schneckenlaich handeln  

Siehe auch Hier


----------



## Christine (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Hallo Conny,

ich glaube, Du hast auch noch andere __ Schnecken. 

Die Sumpfdeckel sind meines Wissens nämlich lebendgebährend. Das sieht eigentlich eher nach Blasenschnecken aus. Die sind nicht so riesig. Und eigentlich eher nützlich.

Und Apfelschnecken? Die Gelege scheinen mir zu zahlreich und zu klein.


----------



## Patrol-Lady (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Hi Christine, danke, werde mich unter 'Blasenschnecke' mal schlau machen. Die Sumpfdeckelchen kommen ganz klein herzallerliebst, stimmt.


----------



## Patrol-Lady (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ??*

Für Helmut - Danke für den Link, bei Hydro-Kosmos habe ich auch schon so einiges gefunden, man muß nur wissen wonach man sucht: jetzt weiß' ich's


----------



## Patrol-Lady (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ? Schneckenlaich?*

Hallo Schneckeriche - habe noch mal den Foto 'rausgeholt: ist das dann also ein Sexfoto ?


----------



## Ulumulu (9. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Was ist das ? Schneckenlaich?*

Hallo Conny

Ja sieht so aus als hätten da zwei Apfelgoldschnecken ein wildes Treiben.  

Allerdings legen diese ihre Eier ausherhalb des Wassers ab. siehe Hier...
Im Aqarium ist das meist am Deckel, dann kriechen sie an der Scheibe mit vollem Einsatz bis zum Deckel hoch und "Kleben" ihre Eier zu einem Haufen fest.
Nach ein paar tagen hast du dann mehrere Hundert und wenn sie alle überleben wird es eng im Aquarium, da spreche ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## killercem (1. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ??*



Patrol-Lady schrieb:


> Mmmh, habe 4 Apfelschnecken  und zwei Sumpfdeckel im 140 l AQ mit 8 Goldies 6-10 cm, Laich dranlassen oder entsorgen? Wie ginge das weiter ?? ...
> 
> Conny
> 
> ...




hi patrol-lady

hab ne frage an dich 

ich hab seit 5 tagen 2 apfelschnecken 
und die haben sich seit dem an nich mehr bewegt 
und einer davon schwimmt seit heute an 
der wasser oberfläche

kannst du mir sagen warum ??


----------



## karsten. (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ??*



killercem schrieb:


> ...............
> 
> und Eine davon schwimmt seit heute an
> der Wasseroberfläche
> ...




Hallo

ganz ungfragt 
sag ich mal :


weil Schwefelwasserstoff und Ammoniak das Gehäuse aufschwimmen lassen .............

__ Schnecken und __ Muscheln stellen durch ihren Aufbaus an das _schonende Umsetzen_ ( Temperatur , Eingewöhnungszeit , chem.Wasserwerte )
besonders hohe Anforderungen ...

gesundes neues Jahr


----------



## killercem (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ??*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ganz ungfragt
> sag ich mal :
> ...






also sind die tot ??
oder ???
was kann ich denn jetz machn???


----------



## Christine (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ? Schneckenlaich?*

Hi Cem,

tja, die sind wohl tot, wenn die Gehäuse so an der Oberfläche vor sich hindümpeln. Wenn in dem Aquarium keine weiteren Tiere sind, dann mach es leer und sauber. Dann suchst Du Dir ein Forum, dass sich mit Aquarien beschäftigt, informierst Dich über die Haltung von Apfelschnecken, richtest das Aquarium neu ein und lässt es einfahren und in sechs Wochen kaufst Du Dir zwei neue.


----------



## jochen (2. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ? Schneckenlaich?*

Hi,

mal nicht so voreilig bitte..., 

zumindest habe ich schon oft von meinen Apfelschnecken beobachtet, das sie tagelang inaktiv sind,
sie schwimmen auch öfters Stunden regungslos an der Oberfläche,

was nicht heissen soll, das sie auch tot sein könnten.

Lese bitte diesen Link,

wenn du ihn aufmerksam liest (für lesefaule ein kleiner Tipp...häufig gestellte Fragen... könntest du zu deiner gestellten Frage eine Antwort finden, welche zumindest hoffen lässt das deine Tiere noch leben,
muß aber nicht sein.

Wie schon geschrieben ich habe die selben Beobachtungen gemacht wie der Autor dieses Berichtes.

ups der Link funzt nicht,
hier nochmal



> http://www.applesnail.net/content/multi_languages/german.htm



schon komisch das der Link nur als Zitat funzt.


----------



## killercem (3. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was ist das ? Schneckenlaich?*



jochen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal nicht so voreilig bitte...,
> 
> ...






hmm,

thx


----------

